# Tank fest and poll



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

this is a topic to show off your tanks or to post the ones you like and you have seen,


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

my two favorite tanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like the Diamond tank cuz u can do so much more to it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BEEG OL' FAT TANKS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Diamond.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

3d tank with neons that changed all colors cover with glass and a custom tribal over the glass to see the neons inside :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2009, 09:56 PM~15418893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> > 3d tank with neons that changed all colors cover with glass and a custom tribal over the glass to see the neons inside :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> COMING STRAIGHT OUT OF LOS-KUSTOMS !!!!!!!!!! 1 of the BEST TANKS out there


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 09:24 PM~15418549
> *i like the Diamond tank cuz u can do so much more to it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
more paint, more murals :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 21 2009, 09:40 AM~15421590
> *COMING STRAIGHT OUT OF LOS-KUSTOMS !!!!!!!!!! 1 of the BEST TANKS out there
> *


And showbound put the icing on the cake with the paint job


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM FINALLY A GOOD POLL TOPIC


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 21 2009, 11:47 AM~15423206
> *And showbound put the icing on the cake with the paint job
> *


Yeah, but this is a TANK POLL


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 10:39 AM~15421984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

to tell you the truth i cant choose just one. they all have somthing you can do to um. just some have more then others. all that matters to me realy is that its a canvas with neverending ideas to it. so i pic ALL OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 21 2009, 01:53 PM~15423802
> *Yeah, but this is a TANK POLL
> *


Ya but the tank would not look as good with out the right paint job


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

another nice tank, im not sure if its considered a diamond tank but i looks good


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

cant find a pic but i like the tanks like "lil Dimmer"

anyone got a pic


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

my tank done by "REC"


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 21 2009, 07:15 PM~15428097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

heres another nice tank, crazy part is that its not made out of metal. 
henry that makes displays did the tank


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 08:10 PM~15428718
> *heres another nice tank, crazy part is that its not made out of metal.
> henry that makes displays did the tank
> 
> ...


yup must be nice to have a bike that all upholsterd man that bike been out for years


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

All of the tanks are cool ,it just depends on if you want an old school or full blown radical bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 21 2009, 07:55 PM~15427126
> *Ya but the tank would not look as good with out the right paint job
> *


shut up bro.......carlos did a bad ass job on the tank and deserves all the credit in the world for it........no need to start a argument......


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 21 2009, 08:40 AM~15421590
> *COMING STRAIGHT OUT OF LOS-KUSTOMS !!!!!!!!!! 1 of the BEST TANKS out there
> *


Waz up Drop'em 
Maybe u need to post up a pic of your tank
Hopefully,like that,other people don't give or take
Credit for it
And please post pics of the tank without paint so
this fools can see that my creation is badass not because 
of the paint but because of my desings!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 02:02 AM~15431604
> *Waz up Drop'em
> Maybe u need to post up a pic of your tank
> Hopefully,like that,other people don't give or take
> ...




NO PROBLEM ! A lil sneak pic wont hurt at this point:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 04:02 AM~15431604
> *Waz up Drop'em
> Maybe u need to post up a pic of your tank
> Hopefully,like that,other people don't give or take
> ...



elaborate....if your implying i have taken any credit for the tank let me know....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 05:08 AM~15431877
> *elaborate....if your implying i have taken any credit for the tank let me know....
> *


Whats going on Sam? Hey bro my ***** LOS aint saying you taking credit but when you dont show love or respect to the person that created that master peice kind of feel bad you know. Its like if I take you a car n you do a bad ass paint job, I dont mention your work was done on my ride I just talk about another persons job and say that he made it look good. You follow me?: Example;

"THE LAST WIZARD"

SPECIAL THANKS TO:
SAM- INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS
DANNY-JUSTDEEZINES
JOEL-JAGSTER LASER CUTTING
CARLOS-SALAS ENGRAVING
JOSE-REC DESIGNS
LEGIONS BIKE CLUB


Where is LOS-KUSTOMS in there, he was in charge of all body mods, lights inside tank body work n all. I was there when he drop it of at sic's to spray purple. I dont want to start any drama, but you see what he is talking about


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 07:11 AM~15431882
> *Whats going on Sam? Hey bro my ***** LOS aint saying you taking credit but when you dont show love or respect to the person that created that master peice kind of feel bad you know. Its like if I take you a car n you do a bad ass paint job, I dont mention your work was done on my ride I just talk about another persons job and say that he made it look good. You follow me?: Example;
> 
> "THE LAST WIZARD"
> ...


i made a plaque board for this bike...it was always in the build stage after i got in my hands....and was never finished, never the less this bike does have a LRM SPREAD that gives proper credit for what it was at that time.... assure you here in the final days it will triumph with all the proper names listed...


as of now the rest of the bike was designed around the tank, with elements from when we chopped it up....the frame has changed drastically and has been altered.... no one is, nor will be discredited!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 06:08 AM~15432078
> *i made a plaque board for this bike...it was always in the build stage after i got in my hands....and was never finished,  never the less this bike does have a LRM SPREAD that gives proper credit for what it was at that time.... assure you here in the final days it will triumph with all the proper names listed...
> 
> 
> ...



I hear and feel what you are saying, but the TANK is what made that bike.

TTT for one the best TANK out there


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 09:48 AM~15432666
> *I hear and feel what you are saying, but the TANK is what made that bike.
> 
> TTT for one the best TANK out there
> *


it is a nice tank..glad we salvaged it...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 21 2009, 07:15 PM~15428097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another TOP Tank contenders....................  

In my opinion on best TANK:

1. Wizard Style Tank
2. Problemas
3. Mine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 09:59 AM~15432756
> *Another TOP Tank contenders....................
> 
> In my opinion on best TANK:
> ...


BIGGER PICS OF YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 07:58 AM~15432747
> *it is a nice tank..glad we salvaged it...
> *


Glad yall did, yall should of salvaged the paint to. looked better in purple


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:01 AM~15432774
> *BIGGER PICS OF YOURS :biggrin:
> *



Bring your camera with an extra memory card to MAGNIFICOS and see it in person


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 10:02 AM~15432787
> *Glad yall did, yall should of salvaged the paint to. looked better in purple
> *


...... maybe so, owner discretion.... stay tunned for the new paint job...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

if i may shamlessly toot my own horn.... i like the curves :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:08 AM~15432819
> *...... maybe so, owner discretion.... stay tunned for the new paint job...
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:09 AM~15432831
> *if i may shamlessly toot my own horn....  i like the curves :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I wont TOOT my horn, but I will TOOT LOS-KUSTOMS HORNS WITH THE RESPECT HE DESERVES, I THINK HE LIKES CURVES ALSO:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 AM~15432894
> *I wont TOOT my horn, but I will TOOT LOS-KUSTOMS HORNS WITH THE RESPECT HE DESERVES, I THINK HE LIKES CURVES ALSO:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

two toots up!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:23 AM~15432950
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> two toots up!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

Look,I don't like to talk shit but you can put the best paint job on a bike 
but if the design is fucked up you wouldn't win!!!!
It take lots of work to design this bikes so they can stay on top of the game 
Have you asked yourself why that bike has not won first place after it got cut up
You can't take a good thing and fuck it up!! 
You know, like a two year old playing with Legos..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 07:11 AM~15431882
> *Whats going on Sam? Hey bro my ***** LOS aint saying you taking credit but when you dont show love or respect to the person that created that master peice kind of feel bad you know. Its like if I take you a car n you do a bad ass paint job, I dont mention your work was done on my ride I just talk about another persons job and say that he made it look good. You follow me?: Example;
> 
> "THE LAST WIZARD"
> ...




MAYBE I SHOULDENT PUT A SIGNITURE ........I GIVE CARLOS ALL THE CREDIT IN THE WORLD FOR MAKING ME THAT TANK AND FENDERS...JUST BECAUSE I DONT PUT IT IN MY SIG DONT MEAN HE DOESENT GET THE CREDIT HE DESERVES....ALL THE NAMES LISTED ABOVE HELPED ME WITH THE TOTAL MAKEOVER OF THE BIKE FOR THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW....I GAVE LOS HIS CREDIT IN THE MAGAZINE AND TILL THIS DAY ILL GIVE HIM CREDIT ON A BAD ASS IDEA HE CAME UP WITH ON THE TANK........CARLOS KNOWS WHATS UP AND I APPRECIATE HIS CREATIVITY ON THE BIKE......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 10:58 AM~15433269
> *Look,I don't like to talk shit but you can put the best paint job on a bike
> but if the design is fucked up you wouldn't win!!!!
> It take lots of work to design this bikes so they can stay on top of the game
> ...



ALREADY WON LIKE 5 FIRST PLACES SINCE ITS BEEN IN RADICAL........
3 ON THE WEGO TOUR.......EVERYONE IS GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT TILL MAGNIFICOS FOR THE FINAL CHAPTER TO THIS BIKE AND IF PEOPLE LIKE IT THEN THEY LIKE IT, IF THE DONT LIKE IT THEN THEY DONT LIKE IT..........


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:09 AM~15432831
> *if i may shamlessly toot my own horn....  i like the curves :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Evry1 keeps talkn bout mark's tank..........an yeah los did a hell of a job on d wrk he did.....it was an is a cuttin edge design but there was still a few other people dat had a hand envolved dat nvr asked for credit an myself not being 1.....but u gota remember where d frame was built and who was there @ d time.......los does got sum krazy ideas in his head an does sum good wrk.....I've seen drop'ems frame n d early stages an it lookd good....

Every1 jus needs to move on to d future an jus keep buildn wat they got.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:51 AM~15434344
> *Evry1 keeps talkn bout mark's tank..........an yeah los did a hell of a job on d wrk he did.....it was an is a cuttin edge design but there was still a few other people dat had a hand envolved dat nvr asked for credit an myself not being 1.....but u gota remember where d frame was built and who was there @ d time.......los does got sum krazy ideas in his head an does sum good wrk.....I've seen drop'ems frame n d early stages an it lookd good....
> 
> Every1 jus  needs to move on to d future an jus keep buildn wat they got.
> *


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

If I want credit for everything I do 
I would post all my work on LIL
But when people talk shit 
Then it's time to show what LOS-KUSTOMS is all about!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 11:02 AM~15434433
> *If I want credit for everything I do
> I wuonld post all my work on LIL
> But when people talk shit
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15434344
> *Evry1 keeps talkn bout mark's tank..........an yeah los did a hell of a job on d wrk he did.....it was an is a cuttin edge design but there was still a few other people dat had a hand envolved dat nvr asked for credit an myself not being 1.....but u gota remember where d frame was built and who was there @ d time.......los does got sum krazy ideas in his head an does sum good wrk.....I've seen drop'ems frame n d early stages an it lookd good....
> 
> Every1 jus  needs to move on to d future an jus keep buildn wat they got.
> *


i remeber you showing me that mold...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN+Oct 22 2009, 10:58 AM~15433269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems you the only one g talkin shit.... lmao, i aint even gonna touch that one about 1st place......

if i may add...

KEEP PLAYING WITH RESIN AND POPSICLE STICKS

LIKE I SAID BEFORE NICE DESIGN QUALITY WAS LACKIN, THE TANK STILL SEEM TO STRESS AND CRACK< THATS WHY I SAY SALVAGED, GOLD LEAF HID ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 11:51 AM~15434344
> *Evry1 keeps talkn bout mark's tank..........an yeah los did a hell of a job on d wrk he did.....it was an is a cuttin edge design but there was still a few other people dat had a hand envolved dat nvr asked for credit an myself not being 1.....but u gota remember where d frame was built and who was there @ d time.......los does got sum krazy ideas in his head an does sum good wrk.....I've seen drop'ems frame n d early stages an it lookd good....
> 
> Every1 jus  needs to move on to d future an jus keep buildn wat they got.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15434344
> *Evry1 keeps talkn bout mark's tank..........an yeah los did a hell of a job on d wrk he did.....it was an is a cuttin edge design but there was still a few other people dat had a hand envolved dat nvr asked for credit an myself not being 1.....but u gota remember where d frame was built and who was there @ d time.......los does got sum krazy ideas in his head an does sum good wrk.....I've seen drop'ems frame n d early stages an it lookd good....
> 
> Every1 jus  needs to move on to d future an jus keep buildn wat they got.
> *


AGEED


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:09 AM~15432831
> *if i may shamlessly toot my own horn....  i like the curves :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Sam, i like this Krazyass tank homie!!! Looks like a billet stingray hahaha keep up the great work brother ur ideas are hella ill an ur one of the few cats that i enjoy bouncin ideas around with for 2-3hours late at night,lol. Shit homie can't believe we brainstormed till 2am last nite . Did u get Area-51 top classified pics i sent to ur phone??? Keep that shit under wraps carnal, u know we gonna slap fools with that project next year hahahah. All day long want some get some :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2009, 09:10 PM~15428718
> *heres another nice tank, crazy part is that its not made out of metal.
> henry that makes displays did the tank
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 02:45 PM~15435261
> *Nice Sam, i like this Krazyass tank homie!!! Looks like a billet stingray hahaha keep up the great work brother ur ideas are hella ill an ur one of the few cats that i enjoy bouncin ideas around with for 2-3hours late at night,lol. Shit homie can't believe we brainstormed till 2am last nite . Did u get Area-51 top classified pics i sent to ur phone??? Keep that shit under wraps carnal, u know we gonna slap fools with that project next year hahahah. All day long want some get some  :biggrin:
> *


already circulated....sold the story to sprocket magazine.... :biggrin:

i even said out loud..HOLY CHIT...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

When we aint' busy buildin cars to compete at a high level in Vegas or restoring traditionals or kuttn plaques,grills,billet parts etc etc we get to unwind a little bit and get Ridicoulusly Krazy with bike projects :0 :biggrin: I have no idea what category this tank,frame falls into and really i could care less. All i know is its got no bondo and isgettn ready to be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome to leave room for Candy and murals, leafn ,neon lights, airsuspension, billet parts , airconditioning a atm machine hahah just kiddn homies. No in all seriousness i feel terrible that Tony's baby couldn't go toe to toe with our close homeboys MOS this year but we promise next year will be a Great Heavyweight Fight for the Title :0 :biggrin: yeah we'll be ready to congragulate and slap hands with whoever wins!!!! Hopefully its me n Tony considering this is a Full TNT build no outsourcing n no need to fill up a credential board with anyone but TNT!!!!









Man i have no clue how our master fabricator Roger tig'd that mesh sheet to the bottom of the tank!!!









We're currently trying to figure out what our limitations are for a display that not only goes circular but rotates like a sphere to fully display BankRolls DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Yeah we ready!!!








N by the way no need to be mister sneeky homies that just lurk and lurk peepn other homies projects. We got what we got and everyone else has what they got that's what makes this lifestyle, sport,passion, career so amazing is that EVERYONE has different taste and Everyone that competes at a high level puts alot of Heart,Thought,Money and enthusiasm into their build.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 03:22 PM~15435595
> *When we aint' busy buildin cars to compete at a high level in Vegas or restoring traditionals or kuttn plaques,grills,billet parts etc etc we get to unwind a little bit and get Ridicoulusly Krazy with bike projects  :0  :biggrin:  I have no idea what category this tank,frame falls into and really i could care less. All i know is its got no bondo and isgettn ready to be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome to leave room for Candy and murals, leafn ,neon lights, airsuspension, billet parts , airconditioning a atm machine hahah just kiddn homies. No in all seriousness i feel terrible that Tony's baby couldn't go toe to toe with our close homeboys MOS this year but we promise next year will be a Great Heavyweight Fight for the Title  :0  :biggrin:  yeah we'll be ready to congragulate and slap hands with whoever wins!!!! Hopefully its me n Tony considering this is a Full TNT build no outsourcing n no need to fill up a credential board with anyone but TNT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:machinegun: :machinegun:  :biggrin: 

TWO TOOTS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 01:33 PM~15435693
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:    :biggrin:
> 
> TWO TOOTS UP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


My homie, shit Sam i'm still krackn up at the funny shit we was talkn bout last nite playboy :biggrin: Yo man u know i'm always gonna bust your balls bout that shit hahahah. Anyways loco i'm a defenitly try and make Odessa this year even if its just to take u a BoatLoad of Pedals and dumps,billet parts and let u slang them in your booth and break me off a piece of the action. That way i can finally enjoy a good show and walk around slappn hands with all my Texas close homeboys and rapp to homies who are pm'n me bout chrome undercarriages and suspension and grills etc etc. So yeah homie i think i'm going so we defenitly party our ass's off. I'll call Nick and get us the pre-party and after party hookup for the performers.


This is a preview of what BankRoll's Tank/Frame/body :biggrin: will look like.
















































This build is a Krazy fun build and we are extremely proud and excited to unveil final product. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 03:49 PM~15435883
> *My homie, shit Sam i'm still krackn up at the funny shit we was talkn bout last nite playboy  :biggrin: Yo man u know i'm always gonna bust your balls bout that shit hahahah. Anyways loco i'm a defenitly try and make Odessa this year even if its just to take u a BoatLoad of Pedals and dumps,billet parts and let u slang them in your booth and break me off a piece of the action. That way i can finally enjoy a good show and walk around slappn hands with all my Texas close homeboys and rapp to homies who are pm'n me bout chrome undercarriages and suspension and grills etc etc. So yeah homie i think i'm going so we defenitly party our ass's off. I'll call Nick and get us the pre-party and after party hookup for the performers.
> This is a preview of what BankRoll's Tank/Frame/body  :biggrin:  will look like.
> 
> ...


really motivates me to finish that one other frame and send it to get the same treatment...no more conversations, you making ideas happen to fast :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 01:55 PM~15435938
> *really motivates me to finish that one other frame and send it to get the same treatment...no more conversations, you making ideas happen to fast :biggrin:
> *


"BIRDS OF A FEATHER FLOCK TOGETHER" cmon on player u know thats the fun part is makin our krazy-innovative ideas come to life!!!!!!!!!!!! Man its krazy Sam cause obviously u know that Cadn and kuttn plaques is my staple bread and butter, but shit homie bikes is where u can let ur Krazy ideas fly loose and no limits to what we can do, so wait till we slap on Tony's first ever complete CNC kustom one of a kind Aluminum Rims on BankRoll :0 might just incorporate some motorcylce spokes (your idea :0 :biggrin: ) into the rimz. Man Sam i wish yo ass lived close to us so u could just come over to the shop and get busy with our technology and Roger's tutolage of Tig weldin . Oh well homie i'll always bounce ideas with you regardless of who busts them out first i just want talk to turn into walk u feel me. Orale pues Sam remember get that Pipebender we talked bout last nite and start practicin homie its super easy and addicting. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 04:03 PM~15436029
> *"BIRDS OF A FEATHER FLOCK TOGETHER" cmon on player u know thats the fun part is makin our krazy-innovative ideas come to life!!!!!!!!!!!! Man its krazy Sam cause obviously u know that Cadn and kuttn plaques is my staple bread and butter, but shit homie bikes is where u can let ur Krazy ideas fly loose and no limits to what we can do, so wait till we slap on Tony's first ever complete CNC kustom one of a kind Aluminum Rims on BankRoll  :0 might just incorporate some motorcylce spokes (your idea  :0  :biggrin: ) into the rimz. Man Sam i wish yo ass lived close to us so u could just come over to the shop and get busy with our technology and Roger's tutolage of Tig weldin . Oh well homie i'll always bounce ideas with you regardless of who busts them out first i just want talk to turn into walk u feel me.  Orale pues Sam remember get that Pipebender we talked bout last nite and start practicin homie its super easy and addicting.  :biggrin:
> *



i see a new line of parts swang-n through soon...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

805 LOWDESIGNZ...CAN DO ANY TYPE OF TANK!!!!...


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

That a nice frame you got there nice parts looks time consuming


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Oct 22 2009, 06:10 PM~15438399
> *That a nice frame you got there nice parts  looks time consuming
> *


What up man, yeah no kiddn on the parts being time consuming. Its defenitely harder and longer than just slappn the Cad design onto the Waterjet and CNC them out. I designed and Caded the parts on my Waterjet software and then the molding was done by hand obviously by Roger our master fabricator and by Bebe our 2nd fabricator. Yeah its pretty kool man having the know how on staff and the Technology to fascilitate the process. We're real excited bout designin more tanks and frames on the Waterjet and kuttn out the sides out of 16 or 18 gauge steel or aluminum and having other builders do the bodywork (if going to paint) or lettn us completely box them in metal in order to Engrave and Plate and makn counter sunk holes in the bottom of the tank where builders could place them over there existing frame if applicable. Skys the limit and we always welcome ideas , sketches to make these tanks affordable and more intriguing. We're tryin.  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ANYONE LOOKN TO HAVE A KUSTOM TNT TANK MADE CAN DO SO BY JUST MAILING US UR CARDBOARD KUTOUTS OF THE SHAPE AND STYLE U DESIRE AND WE'LL EITHER JUST KUT OUT AND SEND TO U RAW. OR WE'LL TACK IT TOGETHER IN ORDER FOR U TO BODYWORK, OR LASTLY WE'LL COMPLETELY WELD IT UP FOR U IN ORDER TO BE ENGRAVED OR PLATED. 
1. KUT OUT PLATES 20" BIKE 16 OR 18 GAUGE METAL RAW 95.00
2. KUT OUT PLATES TACKED TO DIAMOND BASIC 160.00
3. COMPLETE BOXED N MOLDED DIAMOND BASIC 200.00

THANKS GUYS TNT ALWAYS TRYN TO GIVE YOU GUYS FRESH PARTS.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15434939
> *seems you the only one g talkin shit....  lmao, i aint even gonna touch that one about 1st place......
> 
> if i may add...
> ...


Yes maybe at first my work had some fuck ups!! But not my dsigns, but on the other hand... I've seen ur work in person and Beleive me I wasn't too impressed!!! Even some of ur customers told me your paint job only fucked up their shit....so before u fuck up another good bike like u did Rudy's u need to go back to ur scketch book and try to come up with a new design cuz I've been seeing the 
same shit over and over!!!! Cuz when u tried to change what I've done with Rudy's bike u didn't have no creativity of your own.. You re-use my design.. So, something must have been good about it!!So before u try to crown yourself like a king u need to b one!!!
And just cause people tell you that you're good don't mean you are...First learn how to paint good and than talk shit about somebody else's work!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 09:03 PM~15438925
> *Yes maybe at first my work had some fuck ups!! But not my dsigns, but on the other hand... I've seen ur work in person and Beleive me I wasn't too impressed!!! Even some of ur customers told me your paint job only fucked up their shit....so before u fuck up another good bike like u did Rudy's u need to go back to ur scketch book and try to come up with a new design cuz I've been seeing the
> same shit over and over!!!! Cuz when u tried to change what I've done with Rudy's bike u didn't have no creativity of your own.. You re-use my design.. So, something must have been good about it!!So before u try to crown yourself like a king u need to b one!!!
> And just  cause people tell you that you're good don't mean you are...First learn how to paint good and than talk shit about somebody else's work!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

funny all this time, all this resentment...lmao..vent let it allllllllllllll out....

whats your addy so i can mail your tank back to ya...


and by the way..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, KrazyKutting, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN

:h5: 

let it go the TANK is long gone...


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't care what you do with the tank 
I got pay for that shit any way


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 07:39 PM~15439320
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: show-bound, KrazyKutting, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN
> 
> ...


what up loc's dayum homie it sucks dealing with men when feelings get hurt. Man i hope everything gets squared away and squashed cause the bike community needs friendly competition not hate and animosity. N Sam i'll be one of THOSE PEOPLE that tell u straight up U GOTZ SKILLZ Homie!!! from Airbrushin, Cads,Media work, Plaque designs, Weldn buildn and Paintn so you just keep doin what ur doing homie .


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont think nobody's feelings got hurt, FACTS were presented a few months ago and now today. It all started with a simple " 1 of the best TANKS coming out of LOS-KUSTOMS" then somebody else blew it out of content. Its all good, LOS-KUSTOMS has a few projects coming out, we just dont go around posting all of it on lil. It's all good. See y'all boys at a show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 23 2009, 05:44 AM~15439370
> *what up loc's dayum homie it sucks dealing with men when feelings get hurt. Man i hope everything gets squared away and squashed cause the bike community needs friendly competition not hate and animosity. N Sam i'll be one of THOSE PEOPLE that tell u straight up U GOTZ SKILLZ Homie!!! from Airbrushin, Cads,Media work, Plaque designs, Weldn buildn and Paintn so you just keep doin what ur doing homie .
> *


*Make love not war :biggrin: True true fighting solves nothing that's why I always try to keep it real and peaceful when I get up in here :angel:*


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 07:47 PM~15439408
> *I dont think nobody's feelings got hurt, FACTS were presented a few months ago and now today. It all started with a simple " 1 of the best TANKS coming out of LOS-KUSTOMS" then somebody else blew it out of content. Its all good, LOS-KUSTOMS has a few projects coming out, we just dont go around posting all of it on lil. It's all good. See y'all boys at a show.
> *


Oh snap what up Emilio havnt heard from u n a minute player how u been??? Yeah u can always find me at a big show especially if its LRM. Wish i could personally get my fun on at Magnificos but i'll be at Tejano chilln with my Wst TX homies. By the way just curious u state that ya'll have some projects comn out and don't post nothing on Layitlow, which i respect wantn to be secretive and all. But after you bust out with the Projects will u post up ur work so we can check it out and admire it???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 09:42 PM~15439347
> *I don't care what you do with the tank
> I got pay for that shit any way
> *


honestly...good luck with what you do, we all in the same game....i know for fact what ever you do will turn heads!

you should of jumped on ship early on, voiced your opinion....hell even dropped some suggestions.... 

the only one who blew alllllllll this out was the one who had the most to say.....

honestly its WAS a hella of nice design...with the new buidl so far off, got the phn call to take it off today.... no one ever took credit for it....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 07:52 PM~15439458
> *Oh snap what up Emilio havnt heard from u n a minute player how u been??? Yeah u can always find me at a big show especially if its LRM. Wish i could personally get my fun on at Magnificos but i'll be at Tejano chilln with my Wst TX homies. By the way just curious u state that ya'll have some projects comn out and don't post nothing on Layitlow, which i respect wantn to be secretive and all. But after you bust out with the Projects will u post up ur work so we can check it out and admire it???
> *



Was up Johnny? You know it homie, when the project hits the show, I will do a build topic so people can see the metal fabrication coming out of TEXAS. You will be amased of what my ***** LOS can do, you will be sending him a job application to go work for you. I have been doing good homie, trying to get this shit out of the way and then I will be calling you for some parts for my Monte. How you been homie?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2009, 07:51 PM~15439457
> *Make love not war  :biggrin:  True true fighting solves nothing that's why I always try to keep it real and peaceful when I get up in here :angel:
> *


Nice good job T.O. ur finally learning homie its better to just be kool with everyone and slap hands n say what up even if u don't like someones ideas,designs,arte or whatever just be kool and respectfull, unless they cross the line then well we all know what happens when blood boils.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 23 2009, 05:58 AM~15439545
> *Nice good job T.O. ur finally learning homie its better to just be kool with everyone and slap hands n say what up even if u don't like someones ideas,designs,arte or whatever just be kool and respectfull, unless they cross the line  then well we all know what happens when blood boils.
> *


****** get punked at that point :biggrin: 

Yeah but you're right and I believe I've grown and matured over the past year and a half and I'll be up front and say that yes I was an e banger on here for a long time but it was finally time to realize that its not worth it and just to pick up and be cool with people and work things on the business side. Everyone benefits at the end with that type of approach.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 22 2009, 08:03 PM~15439587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats nice


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15439507
> *Was up Johnny? You know it homie, when the project hits the show, I will do a build topic so people can see the metal fabrication coming out of TEXAS. You will be amased of what my ***** LOS can do, you will be sending him a job application to go work for you. I have been doing good homie, trying to get this shit out of the way and then I will be calling you for some parts for my Monte. How you been homie?
> *


Thats dope as hell Emilio, n u hit the nail on the head homie. We all want to keep seeing ill ideas come to life regardless if its from Cali,Texas,AZ,Mexico,Canada etc etc. Shit one thing i can tell u homie from traveling so much to diff states and cities is that the scenery and weather and landscape maybe different in Texas than Cali or AZ but the Gente and Raza its all love and respect everywhere i go. So yeah if ur boy Los or you are ever at a show where im at i Expect to meet u guys and chop it up. Shit sounds like the point is moving forward give credit where credit is due and respect peoples ideas and projects regardless if its not ur cup of tea.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN+Oct 22 2009, 04:02 AM~15431604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 22 2009, 10:03 PM~15439587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happend to that tank you made like that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2009, 06:05 AM~15439625
> *
> *


Let it go brotha let it go. Take the TonyO approach and just chill out, relax, and do ya thing uffin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 08:05 PM~15439623
> *Thats dope as hell Emilio, n u hit the nail on the head homie. We all want to keep seeing ill ideas come to life regardless if its from Cali,Texas,AZ,Mexico,Canada etc etc. Shit one thing i can tell u homie from traveling so much to diff states and cities is that the scenery and weather and landscape maybe different in Texas than Cali or AZ but the Gente and Raza its all love and respect everywhere i go. So yeah if ur boy Los or you are ever at a show where im at i Expect to meet u guys and chop it up. Shit sounds like the point is moving forward give credit where credit is due and respect peoples ideas and projects regardless if its not ur cup of tea.
> *



Exactly! I always give credit and I respect the people that help me out. Its been a long 2 years n its SHOWTIME. We will be a MAGNIFICOS this year, I will see you in PHX LRM if they have the tour next year.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15439647
> *what ever happend to that tank you made like that?
> *


the 20" or the 16"??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2009, 08:07 PM~15439655
> *Let it go brotha let it go.  Take the TonyO approach and just chill out, relax, and do ya thing uffin:
> *



That will be the smart thing to do, whats going on TonyO.?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 23 2009, 06:09 AM~15439674
> *Exactly! I always give credit and I respect the people that help me out. Its been a long 2 years n its SHOWTIME. We will be a MAGNIFICOS this year, I will see you in PHX LRM if they have the tour next year.
> *


They will have a tour bro so I guess I'll be seein ya out there too.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2009, 08:10 PM~15439698
> *They will have a tour bro so I guess I'll be seein ya out there too.
> *



Yes sir, I was talking to Nate the other day, and we need to chill n party before the tour go away.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2009, 10:07 PM~15439655
> *Let it go brotha let it go.  Take the TonyO approach and just chill out, relax, and do ya thing uffin:
> *


alot of people know me on here personally..know i dont get heated... no reason too...

i read inbetween the line a lil bit is all and asked a question.... found out there was some resentment...news to me...

i am in no way butthurt... :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 08:09 PM~15439674
> *Exactly! I always give credit and I respect the people that help me out. Its been a long 2 years n its SHOWTIME. We will be a MAGNIFICOS this year, I will see you in PHX LRM if they have the tour next year.
> *


Hell yeah carnal, n yeah there's gonna be a tour next year. There better be cause we're already signed up to Sponsor the Entire tour next year, from what i understood from Martha they're even debating adding 2 or 3 new dates , one possibbly being Texas :0 :biggrin: we'll keep our fingers krossed. Can't wait man its gonna be a hella fun 2010!!! N Emilio holler at yo boy when u ready to get busy on the MC loco, peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

It all good 
No feeling hurt
Just don't start shit and there be no shit
I'll be at the show 
So if need to find me I'll be there
And good luck to you too


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 08:13 PM~15439718
> *Hell yeah carnal, n yeah there's gonna be a tour next year. There better be cause we're already signed up to Sponsor the Entire tour next year, from what i understood from Martha they're even debating adding 2 or 3 new dates , one possibbly being Texas  :0  :biggrin: we'll keep our fingers krossed. Can't wait man its gonna be a hella fun 2010!!! N Emilio holler at yo boy when u ready to get busy on the MC loco, peace.
> *


Already homie, I hope there is a TEXAS tour. Im still going to PHX next year. It falls on my birthday all the time and we going out there to party


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 22 2009, 10:11 PM~15439709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure we will laugh at this when i see ya...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 08:15 PM~15439729
> *It all good
> No feeling hurt
> Just don't start shit and there be no shit
> ...



We have alot of work tomorrow bro, time to gut out that that truck


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Oct 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15439750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great attitude Sam i'm sure you guys will man and if i'm around shit i'll buy the first round of Corona's :biggrin: Man it would be amazing if peeps gathered with this same enthusiasm and excitement to watch something positive transpire instead of wantn to bust out Popcorn and enjoy peeps going at it, which never brings nothing positive to the lowrider community. I'm down to sponsor a luncheon or BBQ at the next LRM tour date prior to the date and if it goes well make it a tradition where Bike Builders can meet up b4 a show and have a RoundTable discussion of past,current and future direction of Bikla movement. I'm down to sponsor it if anyone wants to help me organize it. Anyone interested pm me, peace.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 08:26 PM~15439845
> *Thats a great attitude Sam i'm sure you guys will man and if i'm around shit i'll buy the first round of Corona's  :biggrin:  Man it would be amazing if peeps gathered with this same enthusiasm and excitement to watch something positive transpire instead of wantn to bust out Popcorn and enjoy peeps going at it, which never brings nothing positive to the lowrider community. I'm down to sponsor a luncheon or BBQ at the next LRM tour date prior to the date and if it goes well make it a tradition where Bike Builders can meet up b4 a show and have a RoundTable discussion of past,current and future direction of Bikla movement. I'm down to sponsor it if anyone wants to help me organize it. Anyone interested pm me, peace.
> *



I will call you when time approches


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 10:26 PM~15439845
> *Thats a great attitude Sam i'm sure you guys will man and if i'm around shit i'll buy the first round of Corona's  :biggrin:  Man it would be amazing if peeps gathered with this same enthusiasm and excitement to watch something positive transpire instead of wantn to bust out Popcorn and enjoy peeps going at it, which never brings nothing positive to the lowrider community. I'm down to sponsor a luncheon or BBQ at the next LRM tour date prior to the date and if it goes well make it a tradition where Bike Builders can meet up b4 a show and have a RoundTable discussion of past,current and future direction of Bikla movement. I'm down to sponsor it if anyone wants to help me organize it. Anyone interested pm me, peace.
> *


my mind works on logic not ignorance... :cheesy: 

i got my dr p, and peanuts.... enjoying the entertainment...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 09:26 PM~15439845
> *Thats a great attitude Sam i'm sure you guys will man and if i'm around shit i'll buy the first round of Corona's  :biggrin:  Man it would be amazing if peeps gathered with this same enthusiasm and excitement to watch something positive transpire instead of wantn to bust out Popcorn and enjoy peeps going at it, which never brings nothing positive to the lowrider community. I'm down to sponsor a luncheon or BBQ at the next LRM tour date prior to the date and if it goes well make it a tradition where Bike Builders can meet up b4 a show and have a RoundTable discussion of past,current and future direction of Bikla movement. I'm down to sponsor it if anyone wants to help me organize it. Anyone interested pm me, peace.
> *


sup johnny ...isaac from legions throws one the friday b4 magnificos here in houston and its said to be a good one so make it happen and it shoud be successful....... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15439900
> *sup johnny ...isaac from legions throws one the friday b4 magnificos here in houston  and its said to be a good one so make it happen and it shoud be successful....... :biggrin:
> *



Yeah its good, I was there last year, with Linville and a couple more peeps.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 08:29 PM~15439871
> *I will call you when time approches
> *


Hell yeah Emilio, n just so everyone understands and doesnt get anything misconstrued. This will be a Positive, open minded Free BBQ or Luncheon depending on people that commit to coming that i will be honored to sponsor entirely and work towards making it a Tradition that brings about positive emphasis on unity and IDEAS!!! lets make it happen homies no excuses. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, Artistics.TX, Drop'em, Sr.Castro, show-bound, ATX_LEGIONS, REC, KrazyKutting, LOS-SPIDERMAN, the poor boys .........dang even choque is up in here :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15439924
> *Hell yeah Emilio, n just so everyone understands and doesnt get anything misconstrued. This will be a Positive, open minded Free BBQ or Luncheon depending on people that commit to coming that i will be honored to sponsor entirely and work towards making it a Tradition that brings about positive emphasis on unity and IDEAS!!! lets make it happen homies no excuses.  :biggrin:
> *



See you in March homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:30 PM~15439879
> *my mind works on logic not ignorance...  :cheesy:
> 
> i got my dr p, and peanuts....  enjoying the entertainment...
> *


Kool homie my mind works on seeing the Big Picture and Always moving forward to bring Postitive well Executed ideas and creations to life. Wont ever happen if homies are blinded by hate and animosity.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kk when u comming back to west tx i c u got down on them plaques keep up the good work and when u come down we can get together and make a big ass bbq


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 08:36 PM~15439950
> *BAYTOWNSLC, Artistics.TX, Drop'em, Sr.Castro, show-bound, ATX_LEGIONS, REC, KrazyKutting, LOS-SPIDERMAN, the poor boys  .........dang even choque is up in here :0
> *



:0 Va a llorar.... dejamelo enpas porfavor, lo tengo bien controlado :biggrin: 

SAP button:

Whats up Stranger !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where the beer at?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 08:39 PM~15439990
> *Where the beer at?
> *



All this BBQ n now BEER is making me hungry............. fuck it im going to WHATABURGER


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 22 2009, 10:38 PM~15439980
> *whats up kk when u comming back to west tx i c u got down on them plaques keep up the good work and when u come  down we can get together and make a big ass bbq
> *


yall know his ass aint even gonna get a plate... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 22 2009, 09:39 PM~15439989
> *:0  Va a llorar.... dejamelo enpas porfavor, lo tengo bien controlado :biggrin:
> 
> SAP button:
> ...


ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......things barely settled dont get thing all agitated :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 09:01 AM~15432774
> *BIGGER PICS OF YOURS :biggrin:
> *


LET ME POST IT :0 LET ME FIND IT


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:19 PM~15439765
> *im sure we will laugh at this when i see ya...
> *


We can laugh or we can down 
It all good with me


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 08:42 PM~15440031
> *ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......things barely settled dont get thing all agitated :biggrin:
> *



HUH! puro pedo........lol.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 22 2009, 08:38 PM~15439980
> *whats up kk when u comming back to west tx i c u got down on them plaques keep up the good work and when u come  down we can get together and make a big ass bbq
> *


okok sam u can come 2 better yet we can have it at ur new house


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 22 2009, 08:38 PM~15439980
> *whats up kk when u comming back to west tx i c u got down on them plaques keep up the good work and when u come  down we can get together and make a big ass bbq
> *


Orlae Rocky u said it carnal, we'll prove Sam wrong (he's still pissed at me cause last time i was there i flew in and out, well i had a little biz to handle in Odessa hahah it was personal) yeah loc's i already know bout ya'lls "Brisket" which i call Tri-tip and the carnitas and tripas in the disc...hellz yeah i'm down brother. Ur engraved plaques will be done plated OCT 29th i'll ship them out so u have them ready and mounted on ur ranflas carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 22 2009, 10:51 PM~15440121
> *okok sam u can come 2 better yet we can have it at ur new house
> *


no ones allowed at the new place... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I think TEAM TEXAS took over this topic for today along with KRAZY KUTTING. I think we should turn this over back to homie BASH3R with an apology from us and let people post there TANKS. 


POST THOSE CUSTOM TANKS AND VOTE!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 08:52 PM~15440131
> *no ones allowed at the new place... :biggrin:
> *


or da new shop


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 08:51 PM~15440124
> *Orlae Rocky u said it carnal, we'll prove Sam wrong (he's still pissed at me cause last time i was there i flew in and out, well i had a little biz to handle in Odessa hahah it was personal) yeah loc's i already know bout ya'lls "Brisket" which i call Tri-tip and the carnitas and tripas in the disc...hellz yeah i'm down brother. Ur engraved plaques will be done plated OCT 29th i'll ship them out so u have them ready and mounted on ur ranflas carnal.  :biggrin:
> *


ooooo so thats y he was all but hert and didnt answer the phone that week 






















































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Artistics.TX, Sr.Castro, Drop'em, ATX_LEGIONS, show-bound, KrazyKutting, azteca de oro, REC, the poor boys


Almost ready to ship that out. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15440200
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Artistics.TX, Sr.Castro, Drop'em, ATX_LEGIONS, show-bound, KrazyKutting, azteca de oro, REC, the poor boys
> 
> ...


  remember no turning back


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Oct 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15439900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Rocky u wanna get Sam kickd out of his strict neighborhood,lol.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 10:59 PM~15440249
> *  remember no turning back
> *


NEVER


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 11:00 PM~15440260
> *What up Juan, yo loco aint you too young to be talkn bout beer??? Besides homie u don't want to kill any of them brain cells that u have an abundance of  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be 22 in Dec. LOL and of course not.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> Was sappening Jose, simon carnal i heard good things bout that preshow bbq i'm down to do something similar. We're going to support the Wego Tour next year as well so i'm gonna get with EZ from Dallas and see what date or dates he recommends for us to set up shop, would b nice if Tejano and Magnificos were'nt on same date
> ....yeah i agree 2 good shows and both on the same day :angry: ....when is ez's lac bustin out cant wait too see it ..it's going to hurt some feelings


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 22 2009, 09:02 PM~15440279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up Mike , i'm gettn my shirts from InkedCity tomorrow so remind me player and i'll mail one out to you homie. Nice Trike, from Salinas right?? dam that seat looks hella comfortable i can imagine chilln out listn to some Bob Marley on it at a party with some honey on top :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 09:08 PM~15440361
> *What up Mike , i'm gettn my shirts from InkedCity tomorrow so remind me player and i'll mail one out to you homie. Nice Trike, from Salinas right?? dam that seat looks hella comfortable i can imagine chilln out listn to some Bob Marley on it at a party with some honey on top  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yup me and my dad did that upholstery .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 11:12 PM~15440404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that gonna be a nice trike..

good jobby job..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 09:03 PM~15440290
> *Ill be 22 in Dec. LOL and of course not.
> *


Kool Juan then i'm gettn u liquored up playa!!!! Shit so we won't have to put a blindfold over ur eyes when i invite my "friends" over to the afterparty to perform hahaha just messn with u homie can't wait to kick it with you guys. 



> _Originally posted by REC+Oct 22 2009, 09:03 PM~15440295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krazy dope :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at this topic. 



good topic basher


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 09:12 PM~15440404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the [email protected] no mames guey that is one kool frame homie!!!! Its fun to look at cause of all the curves and shape. Dam cant wait to see that all done up.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 09:14 PM~15440435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this pic, its perfect cause it shows the judge scoring the bike and ur wondering what must be going through the judges mind . Is he lookn at craftsmanship,cleanliness,detail,ingenuity etc etc or is he programed to go step by step on his check list of catergories?? All the while what u don't see is the countless hours,effort , sacrifice and money that the owner endured for that moment to be judged for 5mins. Nice.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 PM~15440491
> *What the [email protected] no mames guey that is one kool frame homie!!!! Its fun to look at cause of all the curves and shape. Dam cant wait to see that all done up.
> *


10 minutes later all done its a classic trike from rollerz


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 10:18 PM~15440491
> *What the [email protected] no mames guey that is one kool frame homie!!!! Its fun to look at cause of all the curves and shape. Dam cant wait to see that all done up.
> *


its been done homie that was lil outer limits in the build up stages


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

i like this tank


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 11:23 PM~15440567
> *10 minutes later all done  its a classic  trike from rollerz
> 
> 
> ...


i have never seen that mutha...

us new cats got alot to learn.... :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC+Oct 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15440567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talkn bout the more i stay involved in bike the more i learn. I really am becoming a big fan of bikes and its history. Thanks fellas i appreciate the schooling and i will always ask questions and look to you guys for guidance when i don't know something. good lookn out.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15440567
> *10 minutes later all done  its a classic  trike from rollerz
> 
> 
> ...


dam i member that trike


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

my first 3-d tank


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 10:28 PM~15440627
> *thats what i'm talkn bout the more i stay involved in bike the more i learn. I really am becoming a big fan of bikes and its history. Thanks fellas i appreciate the schooling and i will always ask questions and look to you guys for guidance when i don't know something. good lookn out.
> *



the taped up pic was when jerry(toxicfumes)painted violet to resemble outer limits the reigning bomb of the the year then the trike came out orange and finally it was painted green before it was retired...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 09:27 PM~15440616
> *i have never seen that mutha...
> 
> us new cats got alot to learn.... :cheesy:
> *


Amen to that Sam, i'll be the first Mexican to raise his hand hella high and say i'm a First Grader tryn to hang with College cats when it comes to Biklas and its history. I'm a fast learner though and am feelin the history and i can see the future. Kinda like master yoda hahaha j/k. :biggrin: 

Yeah my bad Basher i took ur topic off track for a minute bro. sorry enough fun choppn it up with Team Texas gotta get back to work have a grip of plaques and bike parts to kut and fab. Peace fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

my 12" tank


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

i know someone has to have pics of knights quest....that trike had an awesome tank as well


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 11:31 PM~15440690
> *Amen to that Sam, i'll be the first Mexican to raise his hand hella high and say i'm a First Grader tryn to hang with College cats when it comes to Biklas and its history. I'm a fast learner though and am feelin the history and i can see the future. Kinda like master yoda hahaha j/k.  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah my bad Basher i took ur topic off track for a minute bro. sorry enough fun choppn it up with Team Texas gotta get back to work have a grip of plaques and bike parts to kut and fab. Peace fellas.  :biggrin:
> *


got to improve on the weekend warrior skills..


just bsn like two to girls on the phone....hahahhahahhaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 11:33 PM~15440713
> *i know someone has to have pics of knights quest....that trike had an awesome tank as well
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 10:37 PM~15440761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew u would......... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i miss this little fukker :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 10:41 PM~15440811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i miss the small display he had too........ :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 11:42 PM~15440826
> *i miss the small display he had too........ :biggrin:
> *


you mean castle greyskull? :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 10:46 PM~15440861
> *you mean castle greyskull? :angry:
> *


lol.........yup thats it


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 22 2009, 10:39 PM~15440795
> *i knew u would......... :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmm....las time I had hands on dat frmae...it jus didn't look like dat anymore..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:49 PM~15440886
> *Hmmmm....las time I had hands on dat frmae...it jus didn't look like dat anymore..
> *


 :0 good or bad? :scrutinize:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:49 PM~15440886
> *Hmmmm....las time I had hands on dat frmae...it jus didn't look like dat anymore..
> *


 :0 so the rumors are true of a comeback??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2009, 10:49 PM~15440891
> *:0  good or bad? :scrutinize:
> *


shhhhhhh....go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

the dude who owns this jacket looks like a tank


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Not dat its a comeback.......lot of wear over d years an had sum stress cracks n d frame.....gna get back on it during d winter to help get it restored


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:57 PM~15440987
> *Not dat its a comeback.......lot of wear over d years an had sum stress cracks n d frame.....gna get back on it during d winter to help get it restored
> *


even better that trike was n still is bad ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 09:46 PM~15440851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 22 2009, 09:40 PM~15440796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the big bitch...

i need to bring this fucker back out..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh and basher you a fkin fool this topic.. like justdeez said.. 
nice job..
lol



but there was alot of truff posted in here..
nawsayin


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

one of the best 3-d tanks and it all so opens


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

Heres Mine Homies


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2009, 08:20 PM~15418499
> *my two favorite tanks
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bash3r here are a few more shots of the green tank.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 22 2009, 09:16 PM~15440458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 29 2009, 01:27 PM~15505167
> *Hey Bash3r here are a few more shots of the green tank.
> 
> 
> ...


baddddd assss :biggrin:


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

ma bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i may go for a dimond or custom triangle tank for G A .


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 30 2009, 08:32 AM~15513857
> *baddddd assss  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

